# My Rhinopias Tank



## Cimmel1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Just wanted to share a couple pics of my rhinopias. These guys are honestly my favorite fish. I dont think I could have a tank without one.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

Amazing shots, Chuck  the one with the lil guy feeding is amazing...great timing. Are they territorial? can you add a second one?

Full tank shot?


----------



## Cimmel1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks. They are both in the same tank. No aggression whatsoever.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow, gorgeous! 
Are they the same size?
Do you have them eating frozen?
If you're looking for more, I think Big Show has a couple of Eschermeyers....


----------



## Cimmel1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks! The purple one is probably 5" and the other one about 3". I've got the purple frondosa eating silversides. The eschmeyri is still fairly new so still eating live. I've seen the ones that Dave has and they are very nice. These came from Coral Reef Shop.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Very nice! So look like they are reef safe and won't eat small fish?


----------



## Cimmel1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Reef safe but they are opportunistic predators that will eat small shrimp and fish.


----------



## Cimmel1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Another pic of the small guy. Caught mid yawn.


----------

